# Interested to learn more about Yoshikane SLD suji and gyuto



## Matus (Apr 14, 2018)

Hello. As a hobby knifemaker I would love to get to know better the Yoshikane SLD gyuto and suji. I would be very grateful if some who has either of the two knives could drop me a PM so that I could ask a few questions.

Thanks in advance! [emoji120]


----------



## Jovidah (Apr 14, 2018)

"Q: Can I have it? "


----------

